# #%[email protected] old contact cement!



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

We tore off the old outdoor carpet from a client's front and rear steps (one precast, one poured) and are now trying to figure the most efficient way to remove the 20+ year old contact cement residue beneath. My suggestion is to paint the concrete, but even then the residue is still pretty thick and will need to be cleaned off the treads at a minimum.

Right now I am planning on using a grinder and a wire wheel to get it off but would appreciate any suggestions before I spend the day at it. Thanks!


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

EmmCeeDee said:


> We tore off the old outdoor carpet from a client's front and rear steps (one precast, one poured) and are now trying to figure the most efficient way to remove the 20+ year old contact cement residue beneath. My suggestion is to paint the concrete, but even then the residue is still pretty thick and will need to be cleaned off the treads at a minimum.
> 
> Right now I am planning on using a grinder and a wire wheel to get it off but would appreciate any suggestions before I spend the day at it. Thanks!


I don't think that is contact... You should be able to scrape most of the glue off and then see if your supply house has a product equivilent to one of these;

http://www.senpro.com/index.php?cPath=21_28


----------



## Rob1954 (Jun 22, 2010)

Contact a mobile media blasting service. Most of it may come off with bicarbonate of soda. If not, fine crushed glass should remove it without profiling the concrete too much. The best equipment would be a wet blasting system like the Farrow process.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

shot blast.


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

You are correct maulemaul, it is not contact cement, and based on a few test spots I think the wire wheel is not a good choice to take it off. I am going to find a supplier for that stuff you mentioned. 

If that doesn't work there is always the media blasting. Man what a pain! 

Thanks all.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

floor scraper will take the majority off. (keep changing out to fresh blades). Lacquer thinner or mineral spirits should close the deal. good luck


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

If it gaum's up the wire wheel, then it's solvent based adhesive & not water based. Go to your local carpet store & buy a few gallons of adhesive remover. It, combined with a floor scraper & it'll be clean in no time. Keep painting it with the remover & scraping & repeating. We deal with this stuff quite often in the hardwood floor business.


----------

